# Instalé el Windows 7 sin Wi Fi



## DeadlyKiller (Mar 2, 2019)

Acabo de instalar el windows 7 en mi laptop pero esta apareció sin la opción de wifi o sea ahora parece una pc de escritorio no una laptop como era siempre. Ayuda por favor.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 2, 2019)

Instala los drivers de tu tarjeta


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2019)

DeadlyKiller dijo:


> Acabo de instalar el windows 7 en mi laptop pero esta apareció sin la opción de wifi o sea ahora parece una pc de escritorio no una laptop como era siempre. Ayuda por favor.


Seguramente al formatear/instalar, Windows mantuvo intacto un sector del HD de la máquina donde se encuentran los drivers, entre ellos la controladora de wi-fi.
Si *NO *fue así y se elimino todo, "_Houston, tenemos un problema"_


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Mar 2, 2019)

Scooter dijo:


> Instala los drivers de tu tarjeta


Pero para instalarlo no se necesita internet?


Fogonazo dijo:


> Seguramente al formatear/instalar, Windows mantuvo intacto un sector del HD de la máquina donde se encuentran los drivers, entre ellos la controladora de wi-fi.
> Si *NO *fue así y se elimino todo, "_Houston, tenemos un problema"_


Encontre el driver en otra pc y lo copie en mi usb y lo trate de instalar en la laptop pero sigue sin funcionar. Amigo, si se eliminó todo no hay solucion?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2019)

DeadlyKiller dijo:


> Pero para instalarlo no se necesita internet?
> 
> Encontre el driver en otra pc y lo copie en mi usb y lo trate de instalar en la laptop pero sigue sin funcionar. Amigo, si se eliminó todo no hay solucion?


La conexión Wi-Fi ¿ Está encendida ?, Switch debajo del teclado


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Mar 2, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La conexión Wi-Fi ¿ Está encendida ?, Switch debajo del teclado


Sí lo está
Pero


Fogonazo dijo:


> La conexión Wi-Fi ¿ Está encendida ?, Switch debajo del teclado


Pero no aparece el icono para conectarse al internet


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2019)

¿ Estas seguro de haber cargado el driver correcto ?
¿ Por que el driver de la Laptop se encontraba en otra máquina ?


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Mar 2, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Estas seguro de haber cargado el driver correcto ?
> ¿ Por que el driver de la Laptop se encontraba en otra máquina ?


Fui a la pagina de hp y descargué el controlador-red mas reciente pero nada


Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Estas seguro de haber cargado el driver correcto ?
> ¿ Por que el driver de la Laptop se encontraba en otra máquina ?


El driver no se encontraba en otra maquina, o sea lo descargue en otra pc y lo guarde en mi usb para instalarlo en mi laptop, estuvo mal? Lo hice porque la laptop no tiene internet


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2019)

DeadlyKiller dijo:


> Fui a la pagina de hp y descargué el _*controlador-red mas reciente pero nada*_


*No* debes descargar el _"Mas reciente"_ sino el correspondiente a *TU *placa inalámbrica específica.


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Mar 2, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *No* debes descargar el _"Mas reciente"_ sino el correspondiente a *TU *placa inalámbrica específica.


Cierto  ahora lo haré no me di cuenta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2019)

Bo desí que si instalás una esposa mas reciente nue compatible  ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2019)

Cuando lo hagas te vas a Windows / Panel de control / Redes e Internet / Centro de redes y recursos compartidos

Y mira de configurar la rede desde ahí


----------



## mrch (Mar 2, 2019)

Tambien puede instalar el drivermax, en su modo free o gratuito permite escanear la pc en busca de los drivers faltantes, descargarlos e instalarlos, lo malo es que solo permite descargar 2 o 3 drivers por dia pero si solo necesitas el del modulo wi-fi. lo unico debes usar el cable utp conectado al modem o router a tu pc para tener conexion  del internet mientras resuelves el problema.


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Mar 2, 2019)

Ya lo hice pero sigue sin aparecerme la opcion de wifi y cuando entro al panel de control no hay rastros de conectarse a una red wifi
Ya está muchachos, tenia que escoger el que decia "lan inalambrica" (estaba mas abajo jaja) luego instalarlo bien y ahora sí todo está perfecto, gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 3, 2019)

Lo mas seguro es que tu PC viniese con un CD con divers etc
Si no es así, lo mas seguro es que en la web de hp estén.
En ocasiones necesitas intalar en dos pasos; una pimera instalación dtecta todos los periféricos y después instala los fdrivers.

También cabe la posibilidad de que esté desactivada en la BIOS


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Mar 5, 2019)

Hace 3 dias formatee el disco C de una laptop y le instale el windows 7 32bits, todo estaba bien hasta hoy que se ha vuelto totalmente lenta: cada vez que habro un archivo, programa, al hacer click izquierdo, al entrar al boton windows, etc. Lo único que hice antes de eso fue usar mi usb para pasar algunos archivos. Pueden ayudarme a resolverlo? Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2019)

Seguramente le pasaste un virus


----------



## pandacba (Mar 5, 2019)

Proba instalar y correr el Malwarebytes


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Mar 5, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Seguramente le pasaste un virus


Es lo más probable, así que quise pasarle un antivirus. El que tengo es avast free ya que solo uso internet para buscar info, word, excel, fotos, cosas básicas, pero el antivirus no abre


pandacba dijo:


> Proba instalar y correr el Malwarebytes


Lo haré


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Mar 5, 2019)

Nada amigo, sigue igual. ¿Crees que si oo vuelva a formatear el C se arregle?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2019)

Vuelve a formatearlo.


----------



## mrch (Mar 5, 2019)

Lo mas probable es que si se arregle el problema al formatear el disco local C, siempre que no sea problema de hardware como por ejemplo disco duro malo o problemas de calentamiento.

Unos consejos utiles y que me han servido mucho para evitar problemas similares son
- Despues de formatear el disco duro e instalar drivers instala el antivirus
- Desactiva la reproduccion automatica para todos los dispositivos: eso incluye memorias usb y discos multimedia o similares lo cual ayuda a que los virus no se aprovechen de esta vulneravilidad
- Cuando conectes una USB antes de abrir para ver su contenido escanea con el antivirus

Malwarebytes y Dr Web cure it son 2 buenos programas para eliminar virus que se saltan la seguridad del antivirus


----------



## frica (Mar 5, 2019)

EDITADO: ups parece que mientras respondía, se ha cruzado la respuesta de varios miembros.

A ver. Esa lentitud puede deberse a varios motivos:

* malewares
* disco duro en mal estado
* procesos de fondo que consumen recursos, etc.

Teniendo en cuenta que has reinstalado Windows 7 hace pocos dias (¿porqué tomaste esa decisión? ¿tenía problemas el PC?) probablemente Windows Update esté en plena actividad (con la consecuente actividad de monitoreo del Antivirus).

Te envío instrucciones más detalladas para pasarle una batería de malwares tomadas de un hilo de otro foro en el que participo de forma habitual:
Problema con conexion a internet

*¿tareas consumiento recursos?*

También te aconsejo que entres en el monitor de recursos y compruebes los porcentajes de uso de la CPU y Memoria RAM. En caso de que sean anormalmente altas podemos averiguar qué procesos es el que está consumiendo los recursos.  Te paso instrucciones detalladas:

1) Pulsa *Control + Alt + Suprimir*

2) Clic en *"Iniciar el Administrador de Tarea"*

3) Clic en *pestaña "Rendimiento". *Esperas unos minutos hasta que las gráficas se llenen. Y luego me envías un pantallazo.

4) Clic en el *botón "Monitor de Recursos"* y luego clic en *pestaña "CPU". *Maximizas la ventana. Ordena descendentemente por la columna "CPU". Y me envías un pantallazo.

5) Clic en *pestaña "Memoria". *Maximizas la ventana. Ordena descendentemente por la columna "Asignación". Y me envías un pantallazo.


*Por favor enviamos fotografías del todo el proceso: pestaña de gráficas, pestaña de CPU y pestaña de RAM.*


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Mar 5, 2019)

Lo formatee pero solo el C porque lo había actualizado al win10 pero me daba problemas por mucho tiempo (lentitud) también era porque mi laptop estaba a las justas con los requisitos para ese sistema operativo asi que lo eliminé y regresé al win7.
Ahora estoy usando mi laptop con win7 (no lo volvi a formatear "aún) y me anda bien no sé por qué en la tarde tenía un exceso de lentitud y encima de colgaba todo hasta el teclado dejaba de funcionar.


----------



## frica (Mar 6, 2019)

En base a las imágenes que me envias, los recursos están dentro de lo normal. La RAM entre u n 40-50% mirando la gráfica y la CPU con altos y bajos con picos de cierto uso intenso. Nada excepcional.

Es problable que el motivo de la lentitud en aquel dia se deba a que Windows empezó a bajarse muchas de las actualizaciones que seguro tiene pendiente (cosa normal tras haber reinstalado un Windows 7 procedente de una "imagen" que tendrá varios años de antiguedad).


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2019)

Algún proceso te está ocupando casi *800MB *de memoria, es mucho para una máquina que no está haciendo nada.

Publica las mismas listas pero por _*"Proceso->Memoria"*_ en orden descendente


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Mar 6, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Algún proceso te está ocupando casi *800MB *de memoria, es mucho para una máquina que no está haciendo nada.
> 
> Publica las mismas listas pero por _*"Proceso->Memoria"*_ en orden descendente


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Mar 6, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Algún proceso te está ocupando casi *800MB *de memoria, es mucho para una máquina que no está haciendo nada.
> 
> Publica las mismas listas pero por _*"Proceso->Memoria"*_ en orden descendente


Que te parece?


----------



## Kuro-chan (Mar 6, 2019)

¿Esta seguro que tú procesador no es de arquitectura de sistema 64 bits? ya que tu instalación fue de 32 bits no aprovechara todo el procesador ni la RAM entonces tú computadora irá más lenta, en cuanto a que no detecta los drivers posiblemente es por la configuración que elegiste en el programa la hacer el USB booteable
Rufus USB, unetbootin, ETC suelen dar problemas para detectar los drivers según la configuración elegida yo prefiero descargar la ISO y grabarla directamente en un CD con Ultra ISO.


----------



## frica (Mar 7, 2019)

DeadlyKiller dijo:


> Que te parece?


 
Esa ventana de la pestaña "Procesos" no vale p*or*q*ue* no saca todos los procesos. Vete a la pestaña "rendimientos" y pulsa el botón "Monitor de Recurso". Luego pestaña "Memoria" y ordena descendentemente por espacio ocupado.

De todas formas un sistema operativo ocupa lo suyo solo con los programas de inicio instalados.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2019)

DeadlyKiller dijo:


> Que te parece?


*No *está demasiado mal, cierra con el botón derecho del mouse los procesos SVCHOST.EXE que se encuentran arriba de todo del consumo de memoria (146MB) y el que le sigue 57 MB.


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Mar 7, 2019)

frica dijo:


> Esa ventana de la pestaña "Procesos" no vale p*or*q*ue* no saca todos los procesos. Vete a la pestaña "rendimientos" y pulsa el botón "Monitor de Recurso". Luego pestaña "Memoria" y ordena descendentemente por espacio ocupado.
> 
> De todas formas un sistema operativo ocupa lo suyo solo con los programas de inicio instalados.



Ya, como lo ves


Kuro-chan dijo:


> ¿Esta seguro que tú procesador no es de arquitectura de sistema 64 bits? ya que tu instalación fue de 32 bits no aprovechara todo el procesador ni la RAM entonces tú computadora irá más lenta, en cuanto a que no detecta los drivers posiblemente es por la configuración que elegiste en el programa la hacer el USB booteable
> Rufus USB, unetbootin, ETC suelen dar problemas para detectar los drivers según la configuración elegida yo prefiero descargar la ISO y grabarla directamente en un CD con Ultra ISO.


El procesador es un core 2 duo T6670  2.2 Ghz. Es algo antigua la laptop. Como sé si es de 32 o 64 bits? Yo instalé el win7 (32 bits) porque como esta laptop ya es viejita entonces supuse que asi era... Pero como se sabe que arquitectura es mi cpu?


----------



## Kuro-chan (Mar 7, 2019)

Si es de 64 bits


----------



## analogico (Mar 8, 2019)

pues , tienes poca 
ram asi que no  tiene mayor importancia  los 64 bit

revisale la temperatura y  el estado del disco

 te recomendare estos programas
este es para ver la temperatura
Open Hardware Monitor - Core temp, fan speed and voltages in a free software gadget

y este es para ver el Smart del disco  que te dice si ya esta muy malo
CrystalDiskInfo


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 8, 2019)

DeadlyKiller dijo:


> Ya, como lo ves


¿ Hiciste la comprobación que te sugerí  ?


----------



## Kuro-chan (Mar 8, 2019)

Aquí puedes confirmar lo que te digo. instala la versión de Windows De 64-bits para sacarle el máximo rendimiento


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Mar 8, 2019)

Kuro-chan dijo:


> Aquí puedes confirmar lo que te digo.Ver el archivo adjunto 176945 instala la versión de Windows De 64-bits para sacarle el máximo rendimiento


Ok Kuro-chan, pero debería aumentarle la RAM entonces? porque solo es de 2 GB


Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Hiciste la comprobación que te sugerí  ?


El  SVCHOST.EXE no es del mismo sitema? Siempre estará ahi


----------



## Kuro-chan (Mar 8, 2019)

Un sistema de 64 bits tiene la capacidad de manejar el doble de información en el mismo tiempo que uno de 32 bits como el procesamiento es el doble también (se recomienda el doble de memoria RAM) que para uno de 32bits.
(en Windows 7 32bits) (recomiendan 1GB de RAM minimo).
(En Windows 7 64bits) (recomiendan 2GB de RAM minimo).
Pero con un sistema de 32bits en un procedor de 64bits es un desperdicio del mismo.
*Es como si yo tuviera un cerebro completo pero solo me funciona la mitad*.


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Mar 8, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Hiciste la comprobación que te sugerí  ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 8, 2019)

Kuro-chan dijo:


> (En Windows 7 64bits) (recomiendan 2GB de RAM minimo).


Conclusión: No se te ocurra instalar Win7 64 bits con 2GB de RAM por que la PC se va a arrastrar y de casualidad vas a poder correr el solitario y el block de notas.
Tu problema no es ni por cerca la ejecución en 32 bits: en la actualidad Win7 anda lento con 2 GB de RAM y el problema no es el Win 7 sino las aplicaciones que vienen pensadas para usar mas memoria....lo que no quita que puedas tener otro problema


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Mar 8, 2019)

¿Alguien sabe por qué aparece ese cuadradito blanco ahí abajo? Cuando le doy click es como si le estaría dando al "ES" para cambiar la entrada de idioma.
Creo que es como un bug?


----------



## Scooter (Mar 8, 2019)

Llenar toda la RAM que quepa y el SSD más barato que encuentres suele ser "mano de santo".


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Mar 8, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Conclusión: No se te ocurra instalar Win7 64 bits con 2GB de RAM por que la PC se va a arrastrar y de casualidad vas a poder correr el solitario y el block de notas.
> Tu problema no es ni por cerca la ejecución en 32 bits: en la actualidad Win7 anda lento con 2 GB de RAM y el problema no es el Win 7 sino las aplicaciones que vienen pensadas para usar mas memoria....lo que no quita que puedas tener otro problema


Ya gracias, la laptop no tiene muchas aplicaciones, solo el office 2013, avast free, chrome y el malwarebytes que me recomendaron instalarlo.
Quieres decir que una de las soluciones sería aumentarle la RAM?


----------



## Kuro-chan (Mar 8, 2019)

¿actualmente tienes 2GB es asi? entonces Si aumenta la RAM y pasa a Windows de 64 Bits


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 8, 2019)

Kuro-chan dijo:


> Si tenemos Windows 7 32bits con 2GB de RAM o Windows 7 64bits con 2GB de RAM ¿ necesitó decir cuál irá mejor ?


Claro que necesitas decirlo, pero con pruebas.
Los 64 bits no vienen gratis! Consume mas memoria por tamaño del codigo y por necesidad de alineacion de bloques.
Un Win7 con 2GB de RAM, si es de 32 bits funcionará lento, si es de 64 bits se arrastrará.
Los 64 bits convienen cuando tenes disponibles 4GB o mas de RAM, si nó ni vale la pena instalarlo.


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Mar 8, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Claro que necesitas decirlo, pero con pruebas.
> Los 64 bits no vienen gratis! Consume mas memoria por tamaño del codigo y por necesidad de alineacion de bloques.
> Un Win7 con 2GB de RAM, si es de 32 bits funcionará lento, si es de 64 bits se arrastrará.
> Los 64 bits convienen cuando tenes disponibles 4GB o mas de RAM, si nó ni vale la pena instalarlo.


Disculpa mi ignorancia, pero a qué te refieres con "se arrastrará"?


----------



## analogico (Mar 8, 2019)

DeadlyKiller dijo:


> Ya gracias, la laptop no tiene muchas aplicaciones, solo el office 2013, avast free, chrome y el *malwarebytes *que me recomendaron instalarlo.
> Quieres decir que una de las soluciones sería aumentarle la RAM?


el *malwarebytes *  sirve pero al estar tan bajo agrega lentitud


DeadlyKiller dijo:


> Disculpa mi ignorancia, pero a qué te refieres con "se arrastrará"?


se refiere  a la lentitud


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Mar 8, 2019)

La laptop de la que estoy hablando cuando la dejo prendida un tiempo se apaga la pantalla sola (supongo que es la hibernacion) y al presionar el botón de encendido (que siempre está activo hasta que apague la laptop) no la prende, entonces debo quedarme presionado el botón de encendido para apagarla por completo y volverla a prender. Esto no debería pasar o sí?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2019)

DeadlyKiller dijo:


> al presionar el botón de encendido (que siempre está activo hasta que apague la laptop) no la prende


 
Probaste esperar 30 segundos al menos ¿?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 8, 2019)

DeadlyKiller dijo:


> Disculpa mi ignorancia, pero a qué te refieres con "se arrastrará"?


A que andará "lentamente"...como los bichos que se arrastran 


DeadlyKiller dijo:


> La laptop de la que estoy hablando cuando la dejo prendida un tiempo se apaga la pantalla sola (supongo que es la hibernacion) y al presionar el botón de encendido (que siempre está activo hasta que apague la laptop) no la prende, entonces debo quedarme presionado el botón de encendido para apagarla por completo y volverla a prender. Esto no debería pasar o sí?


Eso *normalmente* es síntoma de un BIOS con fallas o errores, y en las notebooks medio viejas, casi siempre las fallas están en la tablas ACPI que controlan, entre otras cosas, los estados S1 y S3.
Si nunca actualizaste el BIOS de esa computadora creo que va siendo hora que empieces a pensar en hacerlo...


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Mar 8, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probaste esperar 30 segundos al menos ¿?


Sí y cuando lo hago lo apago.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 9, 2019)

DeadlyKiller dijo:


> Ok Kuro-chan, pero debería aumentarle la RAM entonces? porque solo es de 2 GB
> 
> El  SVCHOST.EXE no es del mismo sitema? Siempre estará ahi



El proceso SVCHOST.EXE es parte del sistema y se ejecutan varias instancias a un mismo tiempo, entre otras cosas controla las actualizaciones de los programas instalados.

Peroooooo algunas *actualizaciones *de Windows lo disparan y lo convierten prácticamente en un virus que ocupa importante cantidad de memoria de forma inútil afectando la velocidad de la máquina. 

Una forma sencilla de comprobar cuanto afecta a la velocidad de la máquina es *"Apagarlo"*, por lo menos en los procesos que ocupan mas memoria (>40MB), *NO *afecta al funcionamiento ya que es un servicio de control/actualización, y cuando se reinicie el equipo se reactivara todo nuevamente.

Existen varios tutoriales en Internet sobre como evitar esto actuando sobre el registro de Windows.


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Mar 9, 2019)

Desinstalaré el malwarebytes para ver como me va.


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Mar 9, 2019)

DeadlyKiller dijo:


> Desinstalaré el malwarebytes para ver como me va.


Ya lo hice pero sigue demasiado lenta, creen que sea por la RAM? o como puedo descartar?


----------



## analogico (Mar 9, 2019)

DeadlyKiller dijo:


> Ya lo hice pero sigue demasiado lenta, creen que sea por la RAM? o como puedo descartar?



con el administrador de tareas,  si esta llena o casi llena es que falta
si la ram estuviera dañada físicamente  ocurrirían errores de pantalla azul


----------



## Kuro-chan (Mar 9, 2019)

¿Me puedes especificar el modelo exacto de tu laptop? Y una captura de pantalla en este apartado. 
será esta tu laptop


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 10, 2019)

Yo nunca supe para que formatear un disco .
Se hizo lenta ¿Y?
Borra esa pornografía y la música pirata y se arregla.
No instales 2 o 3 antivirus es pésima idea.
Nunca formateo un disco nadamas así por qué se me da la gana hay que ver que causa el problema a veces da más problema el formateo que buscar el problema por qué hay ocasiones que borras programas con licencias.


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Mar 10, 2019)

Kuro-chan dijo:


> ¿Me puedes especificar el modelo exacto de tu laptop? Y una captura de pantalla en este apartado. Ver el archivo adjunto 177005
> será esta tu laptop
> Ver el archivo adjunto 177006


Sí esa imagen es mi laptop.

Te lo envio en "modo seguro" porque por lo "normal" ya ni abre


TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Yo nunca supe para que formatear un disco .
> Se hizo lenta ¿Y?
> Borra esa pornografía y la música pirata y se arregla.
> No instales 2 o 3 antivirus es pésima idea.
> Nunca formateo un disco nadamas así por qué se me da la gana hay que ver que causa el problema a veces da más problema el formateo que buscar el problema por qué hay ocasiones que borras programas con licencias.


Lo formatee porque tenia el win10 y queria regresar al win7, no tengo pornografia y el unico antivirus es el avast free


----------



## Kuro-chan (Mar 10, 2019)

Otra pregunta ¿ la lentitud y los problemas no los tenías antes de pasar a Windows 10 y regresar a Windows 7 ? Es decir los problemas aparecieron al pasar de unas a otras versiones de Windows.


Ese equipo tenía original mente *Windows 7* *Home Basic *(64 bits)  y hay 2 versiónes de ese equipo con el mismo procesador una con 3GB de RAM y otra de con 4 GB de RAM, pero no veo una con (2GB) de RAM.

Pasa a Windows la versión original con la arquitectura de 64 bits que tenía por defecto ese equipo y que es la adecuada para el procesador que tiene instalado. 

instala más memoria (RAM) porque el sistema por si sólo consume unos 1.17 GB.

*Déjale como estaba de fábrica*


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Mar 10, 2019)

Kuro-chan dijo:


> Otra pregunta ¿ la lentitud y los problemas no los tenías antes de pasar a Windows 10 y regresar a Windows 7 ? Es decir los problemas aparecieron al pasar de unas a otras versiones de Windows.


Los problemas aparecieron al actualizar del windows 7 al windows 10, en ese momento ya empezó a ponerse lento pero se podia trabajar. Por eso, decidí volver al windows 7 porque ahí no tuve problemas, pero ahora está peor.


----------



## analogico (Mar 10, 2019)

creo que lo único que te queda es hacer lo que te dijeron en el mensaje 42 y ver si se arregla cambiando el disco a un ssd


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Mar 10, 2019)

Kuro-chan dijo:


> Otra pregunta ¿ la lentitud y los problemas no los tenías antes de pasar a Windows 10 y regresar a Windows 7 ? Es decir los problemas aparecieron al pasar de unas a otras versiones de Windows.
> 
> 
> Ese equipo tenía original mente *Windows 7* *Home Basic *(64 bits)  y hay 2 versiónes de ese equipo con el mismo procesador una con 3GB de RAM y otra de con 4 GB de RAM, pero no veo una con (2GB) de RAM.
> ...





Kuro-chan dijo:


> Otra pregunta ¿ la lentitud y los problemas no los tenías antes de pasar a Windows 10 y regresar a Windows 7 ? Es decir los problemas aparecieron al pasar de unas a otras versiones de Windows.
> 
> 
> Ese equipo tenía original mente *Windows 7* *Home Basic *(64 bits)  y hay 2 versiónes de ese equipo con el mismo procesador una con 3GB de RAM y otra de con 4 GB de RAM, pero no veo una con (2GB) de RAM.
> ...


El windows 7 que tenia era el professional, entonces lo regreso a esa? Pero sería el de 32 bits porque la memoria es de 2 GB no?


----------



## Kuro-chan (Mar 10, 2019)

(El *procesador es de 64 bits) y (se le pone un sistema de 64 bits) * *siempre tiene que ser así.*

Lo pruebas, si lo necesita, le instalas más RAM y punto. Mi aquí



Para no tener problemas con los drivers descargas la ISO y le grabas en un CD.


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Mar 10, 2019)

Kuro-chan dijo:


> (El *procesador es de 64 bits) y (se le pone un sistema de 64 bits) * *siempre tiene que ser así.*
> 
> Lo pruebas, si lo necesita, le instalas más RAM y punto.
> 
> Para no tener problemas con los drivers descargas la ISO y le grabas en un CD.


Ok, le instalaré uno de 64 bits. Eso que dices del "iso" te refieres a que simplemente descargo el win7 professional 64 bits y luego lo convierto a iso para que finalmente queme solo el iso a un dvd, ya luego lo instalo en la laptop verdad?


----------



## Kuro-chan (Mar 10, 2019)

(SI) pero fíjate qué es un sistema de 64 bits con 2 de RAM, era solo como un ejemplo

Yo echo instalaciónes por el estilo y no dan problemas pero por su no es lo mejor


----------



## pandacba (Mar 10, 2019)

Ve a configuración avanzada del sistema y entra donde dice rendimiento en el botón configuración  y selecciona ajustar para obtener el mejor rendimiento y luego acepta y cierra, mejorara bastante ya que consumira menor recursos


----------



## Scooter (Mar 11, 2019)

Si era de 3GB y ahora es de 2 lo mismo ha dejado de funcionar un sim de RAM.
Verifica que todos funcionen , a veces vuelven a ir quitandolos y poniéndolos de nuevo


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 11, 2019)

Mmm otro problema puede ser que reinstalo Windows 7 pero se le olvidó instalar los drivers.
Si no los instalas el equipo tendrá una configuracion de audio no muy buena, no agarra wifi, el vídeo no está a la resolución que tenía antes, la máquina trabaja lenta, a veces no Lee el lector de cd si trae Bluetooth no funciona.
La solución a todo eso es instalar los drivers.

Ojo, *nunca el más actual es el mejor* es el driver del equipo y dependiendo del chipset y verciones de Windows.


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Mar 11, 2019)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Mmm otro problema puede ser que reinstalo Windows 7 pero se le olvidó instalar los drivers.
> Si no los instalas el equipo tendrá una configuracion de audio no muy buena, no agarra wifi, el vídeo no está a la resolución que tenía antes, la máquina trabaja lenta, a veces no Lee el lector de cd si trae Bluetooth no funciona.
> La solución a todo eso es instalar los drivers.
> 
> Ojo, *nunca el más actual es el mejor* es el driver del equipo y dependiendo del chipset y verciones de Windows.


Todo eso lo encuentro en las páginas de los productos instalados no?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 11, 2019)

Mmm no se ve que no estás haciendo caso.
Te metes a la página de soporte técnico de la laptop.
Ejemplo:
 Toshiba satelite modelo fulano.
Voy a la página de descargas y busco sus drivers de la laptop.

Se da el caso que el mismo modelo trae verciones Windows XP Windows vista o Windows 7.
Y buscas ahh yo tengo Windows 7 y descargas todos los drivers de esa versión y una vez descargados los vas instalando de uno en uno.
Si te pide reiniciar lo haces y continuas hasta acabar.

Nada del otro mundo.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 11, 2019)

Seguramente el equipo llevaba un CD o un DVD con todos los drivers, no serán los mas actuales pero harán que todo funcione. Luego puedes actualizaros ya que entonces dispones de conexión wifi etc.


----------



## mrch (Mar 11, 2019)

Ya le hiciste un test a tu disco duro? usa el programa crystaldiskinfo y sube una captura de pantalla
descargalo aqui


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Mar 12, 2019)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> A ver voy a interrumpir ... pero creo que puedo aportar algo...he leido atentamente todo.. y si bien hay muchas respuestas acertadas.......evidentemente no tomaron en cuenta algo.......el sistema operativo cuando lo boteo. no elimino todo el registro del sistema anterior...
> Y para.. solo informacion .. les voy a decir que esa laptop puede funcionar muy bien con win10...
> El tema es que no lei que version o como formateo su laptop...
> y como para muestra solo falta un boton...
> ...


Yo lo formatee al instalar el win7, es decir al bootear el dvd con el iso eliminé el "C" y el "reservado para el sistema", luego cree una particion y la seleccioné para que se guarde ahí. Está bien como lo hice? Así me enseñaron.


----------



## marmol (Mar 15, 2019)

*DeadlyKiller, *vamos a ignorar el mal rollito que parece que se ha montado por acá y vamos a lo práctico:

¿Por qué no has hecho caso a quienes te piden que compruebes el estado del disco duro?
Te estas matando a hacer comprobaciones del sistema y si el disco está mal, estás perdiendo el tiempo. Ojo, que puede que el estado del SMART no te indique que el disco esté muy dañado, por eso además deberias hacer un scan completo con programas como el "victoria", que te indicaran si existen sectores con un tiempo de acceso (lectura/escritura) demasiado largo. Dichos sectores no figurarán (todavia) como "bad sectors" en las tablas del SMART, pero ralentizan la ejecución de manera notable.

Otra comprobación a nivel de hardware que recomiendo es la de la memoria RAM con el programa "mentest".

Hecho todo eso ya sabrás por lo menos que no es problema de hardware.

Saludos.


----------



## pepeohm (Abr 9, 2019)

DeadlyKiller dijo:


> La laptop de la que estoy hablando cuando la dejo prendida un tiempo se apaga la pantalla sola (supongo que es la hibernacion) y al presionar el botón de encendido (que siempre está activo hasta que apague la laptop) no la prende, entonces debo quedarme presionado el botón de encendido para apagarla por completo y volverla a prender. Esto no debería pasar o sí?


hola en configuracion, hay un apartado - creo recordar que es apariencia y personalizacion, que se pone el tiempo que quieras para que se apague la pantalla sola, o no se apague, nunca, y sale en dos versiones con alimentacion de bateria, o con alimentacion a traves del cargador conectado a corriente alterna 
salen opciones de minutos, horas, o no apagar nunca
busca esa opcion " pantalla " o energia 
saludos


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Abr 23, 2019)

Hace un día formatee mi pc y despues de eso le instalé el driver del ethernet y tarjeta gráfica pero aún así hay algunos que me aprecen con "error". Adjunto foto. Espero me digan como solucionar esto y cómo haría para que la proxima vez ya no tenga estos problemas después de formatear. Gracias


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 18, 2019)

pregunta, y sino se banca win 7 64 ¿No seria mejor probar con win 10 con las actualizaciones desactivadas?

Yo lo instale en una pc dual core de 4 GB de ramm encontrada en la calle que necesitaba cambiarle el win xp, dado que muchos programas ya no andan bajo el  . Lo instale con el DX12 y anda bastante bien. Ya que me imagine que con el win 7 iria a trancas y barrancas.

Respecto a la busqueda de controladores. Yo muchas veces me llegue a manejar con MyPCdrivers, aunque a veces es algo impreciso, o sea, te pasa varios nombres, y claro, la versión gratuita no te deja descargar de la página, pero puedes copiar y pegar el nombre en google para buscarlo (a veces no aparece entero y debes de teclear lo que falta).

MyPCDrivers.com - Find the latest drivers for your laptops, desktops

Para remediar la falta de internet, pues simple, me manejo con un dispositivo usb receptor wifi, cosa de tener internet para buscar más comodamente los controladores.

A ver, si, la busqueda de los controladores adecuados suele ser un embole XD. Aunque tal vez con la simple instalación del win10 se remedie y listo XD.

Uy, que zopenco, se me olvidaba, puedes tratar de buscar el tipo de placa desde el cmd, como aca dicen. Y luego tratas de ubicar los controladores  

Cómo saber los datos de tu placa base sin abrir el PC


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 19, 2019)

DeadlyKiller dijo:


> Hace un día formatee mi pc y despues de eso le instalé el driver del ethernet y tarjeta gráfica pero aún así hay algunos que me aprecen con "error". Adjunto foto. Espero me digan como solucionar esto y cómo haría para que la proxima vez ya no tenga estos problemas después de formatear. Gracias



Tratando de ubicar los controladores adecuados, no queda otra, al menos es lo que tuve hace tiempo por experiencia cuando instale el winxp en una máquina mas antigua que tenía y me faltaban controladores. O sea, el SO windows no te va a permitir habilitar lo que falta en condiciones hasta que no sean los controladores adecuados. Tendrás que armarte de paciencia, buscarlos ya sea por programas buscadores, averiguando el modelo de placa madre y/ o mediante un cambio de win 7 a win 10 se puede llegar a remediar. Hay que tener cuidado en las busquedas, dado que no suelen faltar páginas que o tratan de instalarte un troyano, o un programa buscador de controladores en lugar del propio controlador . A menudo antes de probar un controlador suelo crear un estado de recuperación de sistema, no sea cosa que haga mas mal que bien .


----------

